# Front Porch Roof Angle



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Now? Didn't you get a drawing before construction? I can't see any improvement changing to a steeper rake, the big window still makes any roof look added on.... The window/door balance would still be ruined, even more squishing the door headroom.... A DIY nightmare if brick siding. The tail overhangs are different than the house' lack of tails. Thicker columns would help anchor it and go with the style. Hope the window is not supporting the wreath... Leave it and plant some columnar trees in the spring.

Gary


----------



## MJW (Feb 7, 2006)

I think it looks great. Maybe add some gutters to complete the look and save for some laminate shingles. Maybe cut back those branches on the right side.


----------



## OldNBroken (Jun 11, 2008)

Leave it. Looks fine and anything you change is not going to improve on what they did.


----------



## Slyfox (Jun 13, 2008)

The contractor should have known from the start that he/she couldn't match the above gable angles and given you options.
When you can't match during the add on it's best to design it completely opposite.
If he/she had gone flat '1/2" slope from wall out', installed railings on three sides and matched the overhang details of the above you would have been much happier with the completed work.

It's still possible to eliminate the sloped roof and go flat and you could do it with the existing columns, a lot of work there tho.


----------



## kerrsw (Aug 23, 2011)

I would leave it as is... you could end up investing a lot more time and money and not be any happier with the result.
I'm considering the same question from a different perspective. Our front porch extends across the front of the house (I refer to it as 'Cracker Barrel' style.) The porch roof is currently the same angle as the house roof - both are angled front to back, versus side-to-side that we see in the photo above. There's probably a technical expression to describe which way the roof goes, but I don't know what it is. Anyway, I'd like to make the angle of the front porch roof MUCH shallower so that I could enlarge windows in the upstairs bedrooms. Would I regret it?


----------



## slakata (Dec 28, 2010)

*kerrsw*

Appreciate your advice! We have decided to leave it as is for the time being and I'm finding that it doesn't bother me as much as it did earlier. Would really love to change it to a longer porch (for sitting) that would go in the direction of the garage, with round composite columns and have the roof at an angle opposite the existing roof. Several homes in our neighborhood have that type of porch. That would be considerably more costly and not sure with this economy and housing market that it would be a wise idea. Your idea sounds nice and larger windows would be a plus. Would be a good idea to have a professional drawing done first so you could make sure you liked the look of it. Wish we had done that.


----------



## federer (Aug 20, 2010)

it doesnt look that bad to me. but i am only basing it on looks


----------



## slakata (Dec 28, 2010)

*front Porch Roof Angle*

Thanks....that makes me feel better!


----------



## mikey48 (Dec 6, 2007)

Beautiful house. Leave it like it is.


----------



## slakata (Dec 28, 2010)

Thanks!!


----------



## handy man88 (Jan 23, 2007)

Looks fine to me.....but an alternative to the gable look would have been a downslope copper roof.

Going with the current design, what I would do differently would be to get rid of the white handrails and replace with wrought iron. 

I would also definitely add gutters on both sides. On one side, you could tie into the existing back gutter, but that would leave the opposite side looking uneven.

Also, I would add shutters to the windows.


----------



## slakata (Dec 28, 2010)

*Front porch roof angle*

Great suggestions! The only one that wouldn't work would be putting shutters on the windows...we have a neighborhood architectural committee that would probably shoot that one down because none of the other houses in the neighborhood were built with shutters. I always liked the look of shutters myself! Thanks for your response!


----------

